# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Does your practice/work/business have a Facebook Page?  Why not share it here?

## MarySue

We have a website, and a facebook page - do you?  If not why?

here are the links to ours www.hopperconsultants.co.nz www.facebook.com/hopperconsultants.

I've shown you mine, now you show yours! :Nerd:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Sorry,but Facebook is banned in my business.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Facebook is blocked at my office; along with Youtube, Myspace, Twitter, Yahoo, and, oh yeah, Optiboard!

----------


## MarySue

[QUOTE=DragonLensmanWV;365465]Sorry,but Facebook is banned in my business.[

http://www.visionmonday.com/ViewCont...4/Default.aspx

Ok - I'd have a long talk with the boss then ... "Between April 2009 and May 2010, social networking use among internet users ages 50 to 64 grew by 88 percentfrom 25 percent to 47 percent." That is a quote from the article above.

I consult with optometry and opticianry businesses, and banning the one tool which is FREE to use, or has an extremely LOW cost to advertise, seek new clients, etc. is INSANE!

Tell the bosses that this year, social networking has overtaken pornography as the number one internet activity.

Now I wouldn't propose they set up a site at some triple x site, but facebook ... ? I certainly understand the need for restricting personal time on the computer during work hours ... but again ... a business Facebook page that would attract new clientele is BANNED????? 
:drop:

----------


## uncut

Unfortunately, Facebook does not fall within the privacy guidelines of our profession.  Short answer.

----------


## MarySue

> Unfortunately, Facebook does not fall within the privacy guidelines of our profession. Short answer.


I'm sorry I don't understand this?

Have you ever seen a Facebook business page?  

What would be shared that is private?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

[QUOTE=MarySue;365468]


> Sorry,but Facebook is banned in my business.[
> 
> http://www.visionmonday.com/ViewCont...4/Default.aspx
> 
> Ok - I'd have a long talk with the boss then ... "Between April 2009 and May 2010, social networking use among internet users ages 50 to 64 grew by 88 percent—from 25 percent to 47 percent." That is a quote from the article above.
> 
> I consult with optometry and opticianry businesses, and banning the one tool which is FREE to use, or has an extremely LOW cost to advertise, seek new clients, etc. is INSANE!
> 
> Tell the bosses that this year, social networking has overtaken pornography as the number one internet activity.
> ...



First off, I'm the boss and I personally edited the Windows Hosts file to redirect any attempt at connecting to Facebook back to the host computer. They will get a "not able to connect" message. Secondly, our computers carry an awful lot of personal information about our patients and customers. Since Facebook is basically a huge data leak waiting to happen, I don't want to have to exert the extra security measures necessary to prevent data theft. And having that data stolen is a very big HIPAA no-no.

----------


## Jacqui

We are working on both. I'm trying to set up a Facebook page but having some difficulty. I use Facebook and Twitter almost constantly from a seperate computer system.

----------


## uncut

need I say more?

http://business.financialpost.com/20...ing-firms-wsj/

----------


## Jacqui

> need I say more?
> 
> http://business.financialpost.com/20...ing-firms-wsj/


I've known that for some time now :( That is why we keep social networking on a seperate system (old P3 computer and dial-up connection, seperate names and addresses).

----------


## MikeAurelius

And quite honestly? Facebook is a time-waster.

----------


## obxeyeguy

> And quite honestly? Facebook is a time-waster.


+1  I like the statement out a couple weeks ago when facespace went down,  Productivity Up 300%, Recession Over!!

----------


## edKENdance

We're working on one.  It just makes sense.

----------


## NeGlassesGirl27

I see both sides of it but I guess the way I see it is if a hacker or someone wants information...they'll get it. Maybe people that don't like it are mad because their crops died on Farm Town :bbg: I think it's a great way to expand your business but then again..I'm a Facebook junkie.  :Nerd:

----------


## edKENdance

They can only get the info you supply.

----------


## MarySue

[QUOTE=DragonLensmanWV;365480]


> First off, I'm the boss and I personally edited the Windows Hosts file to redirect any attempt at connecting to Facebook back to the host computer. They will get a "not able to connect" message. Secondly, our computers carry an awful lot of personal information about our patients and customers. Since Facebook is basically a huge data leak waiting to happen, I don't want to have to exert the extra security measures necessary to prevent data theft. And having that data stolen is a very big HIPAA no-no.


I understand that - but you'll deny your business access to people who may fall in love with your business! Why not use an old dog computer, hook it up as a standalone unint - not connected to your database, and make yourself a page! I would hate to see a good business left behind - losing the next generation of spectacle purchasers!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I have several old dog computers, and parts around for several more, but to connect to the internet, they would have to go through our office network, and good hackers can break the seals I have there.
And we've been here through several generations of customers, so we're still cool to the younger crowd. We do have a web page.

----------


## Iroc

According to article mentioned earlier, it sounded like only information from joining games on Facebook leaked personal info.  I don't see how that would affect a business account.  I've read several articles in 20/20 & Eyecare Business.  They all said if you aren't on the Facebook & Twitter bandwagon, you're outdated & missing out.  However, I can't get my OD on board with this.  He's afraid of negative comments spreading like wildfire (if we had any).  Certainly not suggesting we have a lot of complaints but he's afraid that you get that one irate patient & you're name is toast..for everyone to see.  How do you handle negative comments?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I suppose there would be no stopping someone if they had a grudge against you. They could post anything they wanted to, and what can you do? Heck, your competition could get on there and rip you. What kind of recourse would you have then?

----------


## NeGlassesGirl27

> They can only get the info you supply.


Just like when people complain that "their information is all over the place". Those are the same people who don't have their page blocked. On my account, you can't search for me, you can't add me and the ONLY thing you can see on my page if you're not on my friends list..is my profile picture and that's it.

----------


## NCspecs

I wish that our Facebook page was run a little more efficiently; currently it is the responsibility of someone in the office who took _a_ marketing class back in college. We use ours to inform our "fans" that we will be having trunk shows or even just to remind people that it's the season to burn through their flexible spending accounts. 

I think that Facebook can be used to promote business when it's done correctly. My fiancé is the creative director of his own advertising agency and they have learned how to utilize the benefits of having a facebook page for a variety of businesses. Waste of time or not, it's becoming a viable option for practices that do want to invest in any marketing.

All that having been said, I think that social media is still in it's infancy and that nobody, not even people with years of marketing experience, knows what the future will hold.

----------


## uncut

and a little bit more.....

http://www.financialpost.com/news/Pr...323/story.html

----------


## kat

Nope, I just opened my business (3.5 months!!!!ago) and I have a web sight, but that is it. Too much time involved to have to control Facebook and everything else is much more important to me right now.

----------


## MarySue

> and a little bit more.....
> 
> http://www.financialpost.com/news/Pr...323/story.html


Canada ROCKS

----------


## MarySue

> Nope, I just opened my business (3.5 months!!!!ago) and I have a web sight, but that is it. Too much time involved to have to control Facebook and everything else is much more important to me right now.


 
Kat - you might want to look at the following - http://www.hopperconsultants.co.nz/  Click on the Pulse Points book by Dr. Walt West - it's a 10 session course on running an optical practice!!!

Good luck with your start up!

----------


## MarySue

well said - Next question - should the uncertainty of the future stop us from adopting new technology to reach our clients?

----------


## MikeAurelius

As I've written before: just because it's new doesn't mean it is going to work, or work properly.

----------


## vintagetie

Can't beat free marketing, and if comments turn south you simply bury them with new comments that sound better. Nobody digs through old pages. Again, FREE marketing.

----------


## MarySue

> As I've written before: just because it's new doesn't mean it is going to work, or work properly.


Ok - so let's get rrid of the digital cameras, computers, and why stop there - let's all work by candlelight?

It's easy to say it may not work when you haven't tried :shiner:

----------


## edKENdance

Check us out at Osborne Spectacle Centre through the Facebook Search engine (which is really quite marvelous).  Trying to not over post.

----------


## MarySue

> Check us out at Osborne Spectacle Centre through the Facebook Search engine (which is really quite marvelous). Trying to not over post.


Love it - love the frames ... why is the Roger Henley range 50% off?  Have they quite supply?

----------


## edKENdance

> Love it - love the frames ... why is the Roger Henley range 50% off?  Have they quite supply?


I love them but it's just not the market for them here.  We're moving forward with some new manufacturers.  Considering that RH can custom make a frame for you in a bazillion different colours, patterns and shapes for the price they can I'm amazed more people weren't able to be creative enough with them for us to keep them around.

----------


## MarySue

> I love them but it's just not the market for them here.  We're moving forward with some new manufacturers.  Considering that RH can custom make a frame for you in a bazillion different colours, patterns and shapes for the price they can I'm amazed more people weren't able to be creative enough with them for us to keep them around.


That's the way of life ... you just can't figure it out.  I teach a frame stylist's course, and all of my grads are quite good at explaining trends, bone structure, shape, proportion, etc.  This range is a new one for me, and one I'm going to investigate.  Thanks for sharing.  Have you tried Claire Goldsmith's frames?  www.clairegoldsmith.com

----------


## edKENdance

I saw those when you linked them before.  Cool stuff.  We're full up on similar style designers now.  Gonna lay low on bringing new stuff in for awhile.

----------

